# new 11-48 project *FINISHED*



## andrew_dial (Feb 14, 2009)

i picked this up today on a trade to restore it.  its in good mechanical condition. i did a thurough cleaning on it to see exactly what i was working with. the stock will be the first project on it. it definitely needs to be restored.  does anybody know about the DIY re-bluing kits? the receiver needs to be blued and i need to find a new barrel. this one has a polychoke on it.  its a very solid gun and im pretty excited to have one. this one is one of the very few that had serial numbers.  ill post some in progress pictures...


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 17, 2009)

The most important thing to re-blueing is the preparation. The more you buff it the better it will look. Clean the metal perfectly. I use denatured alchohol or acetone. I have been using Super Blue it has worked great for me.


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks a bunch. this will be a first for me. should i sand the original blueing off?


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 17, 2009)

The Hoppes gun blue kit($10 at midway) has worked well on several I've done. The more coats you apply the better deeper blue you get. Just hit it with hot tap water and steel wool between coats. I absolutely would not use sandpaper. It's almost impossible to remove the scratches and a sure way to mess up any machining marks.(yep I learned the hard way) Get some good gun blue/rust remover if you really need it. Most of that rust looks Like a good stainless pot scrubber(chore boy) and some break free should take it off without scratching. Midway usa or other gunsmithing supply companies have everything you need.The chore boy scrubber is available at your local grocery.
If the stock is dinged(dented) and not gouged you can probably steam out most of the dents with a wet towel and an iron. Furniture stripper works well to remove the old finish especially around the checkering, but if you use sandpaper be careful sanding where the wood mates to other materials areas as if you sand too much wood they will have a poor fit.(yep another hard lesson)  tru oil works well as a finish or you can change the color with a stain of your choice and give it a couple of coats of spray poly.
BHJ


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 17, 2009)

It shares a lot of common parts with an 1100.

You might check and see if an 1100 barrel will work.


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 17, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> The Hoppes gun blue kit($10 at midway) has worked well on several I've done. The more coats you apply the better deeper blue you get. Just hit it with hot tap water and steel wool between coats. I absolutely would not use sandpaper. It's almost impossible to remove the scratches and a sure way to mess up any machining marks.(yep I learned the hard way) Get some good gun blue/rust remover if you really need it. Most of that rust looks Like a good stainless pot scrubber(chore boy) and some break free should take it off without scratching. Midway usa or other gunsmithing supply companies have everything you need.The chore boy scrubber is available at your local grocery.
> If the stock is dinged(dented) and not gouged you can probably steam out most of the dents with a wet towel and an iron. Furniture stripper works well to remove the old finish especially around the checkering, but if you use sandpaper be careful sanding where the wood mates to other materials areas as if you sand too much wood they will have a poor fit.(yep another hard lesson)  tru oil works well as a finish or you can change the color with a stain of your choice and give it a couple of coats of spray poly.
> BHJ



thanks for the info thats a huge help!


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 17, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> It shares a lot of common parts with an 1100.
> 
> You might check and see if an 1100 barrel will work.



where the barrel goes into the receiver has a angled end where the 1100 is more squared off. i really wish it would work because that would help a lot


----------



## mike bell (Feb 17, 2009)

My old boss use to use muratic acid and water to remove old bluing.  I cant remember but I think it was 50/50 mix.  But Im not sure.  He also used navel jelly if I remember right also.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 17, 2009)

How long is the barrel? You may be able to cut it off and reface the barrel, If it has enough meat then screw in chokes are possible but you may want a smith to cut it off and thread it for remchokes. If its a 30"er it would be a prime candidate to convert to a 26" with screw ins(provided the barrel walls are thick enough).
BHJ

heres a link I came across on stock refinishing
http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/a/aastockrefinish.htm


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 17, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> How long is the barrel? You may be able to cut it off and reface the barrel, If it has enough meat then screw in chokes are possible but you may want a smith to cut it off and thread it for remchokes. If its a 30"er it would be a prime candidate to convert to a 26" with screw ins(provided the barrel walls are thick enough).
> BHJ
> 
> heres a link I came across on stock refinishing
> http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/a/aastockrefinish.htm




i think it was a 28 but its 26 to the tip of the poly choke now.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 17, 2009)

According to the schematic at Numrich if it's a 12ga  it's a 28" with polychoke. They are also showing a 30"full choke. Just a tip, when measuring a barrel measure from the bolt face while in battery(closed) to the end of the barrel.

Heres a link to a schematic at Numrich they have lots of old gun parts in stock. Who knows? The polychoke may pattern great or even come back in style one day.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=0860z1148 
Is the barrel blown up?(the only real reason I can see to replace it) dented ? or you just dont like the poly choke?  Dents can be fixed and the bore can be honed smooth if its rough. 
Good luck I love such projects.
BHJ


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 17, 2009)

oh ok i measured from the end of the receiver to the tip of the choke


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 18, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> oh ok i measured from the end of the receiver to the tip of the choke




Measure from the face of the bolt when it is locked in battery (ready to fire).


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 19, 2009)

*prep work is done ready for finish*

heres the stock stripped. the wood really suprised me how much depth it has. i used a chemical stripper, 3 grades of steel wool, then a 320 grit sanding block. now im just waiting on the finish and bluing kits from midway usa to come in and ill be on my way to getting it all finished. heres som progress pics. theres a few in there of the trigger assembly. it was in great shape as well. a tooth brush, some scotchbright, and a little CLP got it nice a clean. cant wait till its done!


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't strip the trigger housing it is probrably aluminium or an alloy.


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 19, 2009)

its in good shape as far as the bluing goes. the receiver is really the onlything that will get reblued. still trying to locate a barrel

edit* apparently, upon research, the poly choke was a factory thing not an addon. the only other option was a full choked 30 inch


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 19, 2009)

one thing im having trouble wih is getting the bolt out. i cant seem to get the charging handle off of it to slide it out


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> one thing im having trouble wih is getting the bolt out. i cant seem to get the charging handle off of it to slide it out




Put the barrel back on.  You can push the bolt back manually but it's easier to just put the barrel on.

The bolt needs to be in battery to release the tension on the handle.  If the bolt goes too far forward, the locking block traps the handle.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 19, 2009)

Be real careful using scotch brite on metal too. Thats what I use to remove unwanted laser etching and cleaning up nicks on muzzle faces. Though they are fine scratches it will scratch and also remove material. So far so good, Thanks for posting pics. 
BHJ


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 19, 2009)

whats the opinion on finish. i just did a model 70 ranger stock and put a few coats of semigloss on it but decided i liked satin better. i have a few pics of it. should i go with the semi gloss on this? i know the 1100s were high gloss and i love them. but idk. heres the satin finish


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 19, 2009)

*barrel*



andrew_dial said:


> its in good shape as far as the bluing goes. the receiver is really the onlything that will get reblued. still trying to locate a barrel
> 
> edit* apparently, upon research, the poly choke was a factory thing not an addon. the only other option was a full choked 30 inch



 here is one with rem choke threads. I'll see if I can find some more.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=123162177


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 26, 2009)

finally got it finished. the stock turned out great but ive been working with wood my whole life with high end trim so i expected it to. the blueing did ok. its definitely better than it started but isnt a new gun by any means.  im pretty pleased.  thought i was gonna keep it but its up for sale in the swap and sell section. let me konw if you are interested


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one almost identical to yours in 20 guage.  Mine hasnt been fired too much.  The trigger group doesnt show near the wear that yours did.  The bluing on mine though is faded to almost a OD green.  I thought about Teflon coating it or Ceramakote.  But I dont want to take away from the value.  What do think?


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 26, 2009)

idk i dont really think it will hurt the value. these arent extremely valuable guns. theyre just neat to me and hard to find. re blueing it isnt that hard. just takes some time to prep. you should buy my 12 and then you would have a good pair.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job Andrew! If you decide to get rid of that barrel I would be interested in that Poly Choke.


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 26, 2009)

ill tell u what..buy the gun and ill throw the barrel in the deal!!! hahA


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice. 

That stock and checkering is exactly like  my 1952 Rem 870 Wingmaster my father-in-law purchased new in 1952 and gave to me last year.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 28, 2009)

I've Got one just like it with a 26 Imp cyl Barrel.


----------

